# Airless Bobcat Tires



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We are gonna need new tires on our S175 soon. The last search I did on this showed 1 thread back in 2009. Has anyone made the switch to the airless tires with the holes for cushion or are good quality air filled still the best. We use our skid steer for snow removal at our shop in the winter. In the field it get used for a little of everything. We dont do any concrete demo anymore. We have only had 3 flat repairs on this set..knock on wood...so I cant say the air filled have been bad. We got about 700 hours out of this current set of bobcat brand tires.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

airless is the only way to go/


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

We use these Nu-Air dirt tire. They work great for the skid steer. The only complaint every body has is they really tear up the ground. Makes it extremely difficult to walk around the job site when the tires make 10" tall clumps everywhere. Traction wise they are great.

Cole

http://mclarenusa.com/flat-proof-tires/dirt-terrain-tires.html


----------

